# Cost of going single on a rb26



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi just wondered how much it costs plus use a good turbo


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

thats like asking how much a house costs dude. So many variations!

Ranging from £100 manifold, £500 turbo/downpipe/lines..

to £1200 manifold, £1500 turbo, £1000 ECU..

Depends what you have already and what you want? Engine for example... going single on standard internals is pretty much a waste as you will be able to have twins running more than a standard engine will take..

What spec is it at the moment and what use/power goals?

If you already have a MAP based ECU, built engine etc.. its just a case of buying a turbo, manifold and downpipe and lines then mapping off the top of my head?

but from a standard GTR its obviously going to need the ECU to run it all and as I say about the internals etc?


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Why do you want to go single?

That's the first question.

Any other reply depends on your answer to the above.


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

I'm going single. Plans so far 
Link ecu +map 1600 roughly 
6boost mani+wastegate 1500
Turbo 1500
Nismo copper mix twin 1500
Injectors 500
Fuel pump 100
Downpipe and oil lines etc 500?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Boost controller also? 

What is the reason for the change?


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

If you going for decent staff (not chinese copies) realistic 7 to 9k.
Depending in turbo choice,and however you got already.


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

J13ME said:


> Boost controller also?
> 
> What is the reason for the change?


Boost controller will be integrated with the ecu. Not sure on the reasoning tbh, it's an on going project. Prefer the look and access and simplicity of a single too. And the noises it makes too lol


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

More like 350 or so for the fuel pump if you go for a decent hks one.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Depends what sort of parts and quality you go for and what you already have. I bought pretty much all new and was something along these lines -

6boost manifold - £1200
Twin 38mm external gates - £600
Precision 6266 Dual BB turbo - £1200
Asnu injectors - £650
Downpipe, screamers and wastegate flange welding - £400
4" intercooler - £150
Intercooler piping - £400
BOV - £350

Plus lots of little costs here and there. Also depends on what power you want to go for. I have some cams to fit and a twin external fuel setup to fit so i can run more power.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I went single recently and the car is so much better. Don't get me wrong the old setup and turbos were great and I had a lot of fun with it. Obviously the cost to go single is about 5-6k depending upon what you need.

Manifold 1000
Link G4+ including mapping 1600
Turbo BW EFR 1600 (integrated wastegate, bov, bc)
Downpipes and lines 500-600

Things you would need but I already had were fuel system(injectors, pump fpr etc), clutch, fmic etc etc

Was it worth spending 5k on the car to do this set up? for me yes, many would say no from a cost benefit point of view or they just prefer twin, each to their own and all that. However we don't own theses cars to save money lol and I like punchy fast spooling setups.

I'm really happy with the setup now, it's so good in its power delivery with 1.4/5 bar before 4000rpm and over 100lbft throughout the Rev range range.

This vid sums up my car now


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

Also if you are ordering from overseas add import charges and taxes.
Agreed between 6-8k


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

the reasoning behind going for a single is probably better than it sounds, even with stock internals when you think about it. once you get past the initial outlay, you have a much better performing turbo should you go with a modern unit. faster spool up, more power over a greater range and a nice bonus is the simplicity and ease to work on. they also make a great sound


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

mgtkr1 said:


> the reasoning behind going for a single is probably better than it sounds, even with stock internals when you think about it. once you get past the initial outlay, you have a much better performing turbo should you go with a modern unit. faster spool up, more power over a greater range and a nice bonus is the simplicity and ease to work on. they also make a great sound


I suppose the main benefits for me are:

1) Low down power/response both on track and the road, much easier to drive and I'm not having to rev the engine as hard.
2) It does sound cool lol but that's people'spreference 
3) Heat management is much better, on track, temps where much improved even after a number of hard laps of Silverstone
4) Easier to work on/change setups
5) Obviously the Link has also added a number of excellent features into the mix, obviously most of which could have been on twins.
6) More power at the same boost
7) Better MPG, obviously this is down to the map but also my change to driving style when just cruising.

Like said I really enjoyed the twins and that setup!!! But please with the results of this!!!


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Borg Warner EFR 8374 Turbo - £1,418.55
Injector Dynamics RB26 1000cc Injectors - £511.68
Borg Warner T4 Turbo Gasket - £10
Borg Warner T4 Turbo Oil Drain Gasket - £3 
Garage Whifbitz Titanium T4 Turbo Blanket - £95
DEi Titanium Exhaust Wrap 2x50ft - £55
Haltech Platinum Pro ECU + Sensors - £1,497
Manifold/Downpipe/External Wastegate - £2,000
Various Filters, Turbo lines, Additional Fuel pump, Intake filter/pipe work+ Dyno & Labour - £2,437.15

This is roughly my outlay to date going Single, however there will be more labour for the Haltech ECU mapping 

Hope this helps


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Jamesjsy said:


> Borg Warner EFR 8374 Turbo - £1,418.55
> Injector Dynamics RB26 1000cc Injectors - £511.68
> Borg Warner T4 Turbo Gasket - £10
> Borg Warner T4 Turbo Oil Drain Gasket - £3
> ...


just about what i post above in reality will cost between 7k to 9k depending in what he has on the car.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

have to take me for a spin in ya R34 when its all finished


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Jamesjsy said:


> have to take me for a spin in ya R34 when its all finished



absolutely mate just waiting on Paul from Garage Whifbitz then Rui and Tiago can make their magic.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

been out this afternoon on the road mapping it live with Tiago!!  sorted my fuelling and idling and throttle positions to my driving style..... *SERVICE! and passion for these amazing cars :bowdown1:*


----------



## tiago1302 (May 9, 2008)

Jamesjsy said:


> been out this afternoon on the road mapping it live with Tiago!!  sorted my fuelling and idling and throttle positions to my driving style..... *SERVICE! and passion for these amazing cars :bowdown1:*



James I just checked the logs and I want do a few more changes......
We going for a drive again  next week after woork


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Tiago! Really enjoyed seeing you map the car live, very interesting!


----------

